# Music Mystery dilema



## sophking1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

New here, and so far, it looks like a nice music forum.

really long story short, I found a burned CD in my garage with a bunch of really good Classical music on it. I would really like to get the names of the songs and also the composers so I can buy them on itunes.

Now I was going to let you people here listen to little snippets of the songs to see if you can help me out. Is there a website like youtube that I can post music to and let others listen to it such as yourselves? What is the best way of letting other people listen to these songs?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe upload the cd to Megaupload so people can download the full thing. 

Or, I suppose, you could upload just snippets there.

Or you could just use youtube. No site is more like youtube than youtube itself. I should be a philosopher.


----------



## sophking1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, I figured out how to post music to the internet via a smart friend 

Here is the first,

Composer and Song Name

Thanks a ton guys and lads! You don't know how long I have been looking for the names of these songs!

Click here for the first song Hopefully you can help.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I do not recognize the piece, but it sounds like authentic period instruments. I like the piano tone. Schubert maybe? I'd be interested in finding out.


----------

